# Wondering



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2018)

Just wondering how many of the old rvers are still here.  I have been away for awhile then fogot my log in.  Traveled a lot of miles since first joining RVUSA FORUM . Got tons of excellent advice here and know a lot of originals have crossed the golden bridge. Know some have hung up the keys and after 50 + years of camping that light at the oer end of tunnel is getting brighter.  Been a great journey and wouldn't trade family time, memories and folks along the way for all the gold. Wish i had pictures of all he rvs we have owned.


----------

